# KILN Plans



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

OK Daren, heres my garage door for my kiln. Are you going to come over and build it for me? I have a pretty good idea what I need to do. Build a frame around two panels (X3) and build two ends from 2" X 4"s and plywood. Build a base from two 6' X 4' pallets. I purchased 30 door hinges with removable pins at a garage sale for $5. Use these so I can break it down when I'm using it or if I need to move it. Thanks for all the help Daren. I'll send pictures as I progress.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bugman1954 said:


> Are you going to come over and build it for me?


:no: You have my moral-tech support though.


----------

